# VW TAOS....First Look!!



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyMUZryn_oM&feature=share


Kurt


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyMUZryn_oM&feature=share
> 
> 
> Kurt


Interesting, It looks like it has the first Gen Tiguan size to it.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

If you watch video it says old engine and new engine?? Wth? Isn’t this a new vehicle?

They should put the Tiguan engine in it and give the Tiguan the GTI engine and a DSG. LOL


Kurt


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Interesting. How are they going to price it? Will anyone buy it if it isn't significantly cheaper than the regular Tig? Its only 11" shorter. Hopefully they don't release it with such unpolished calibrations like they did with the Tig. 


https://www.autoweek.com/news/futur...cknowledgement-that-america-is-not-wolfsburg/


> There are hundreds of improvements to the new engine, but we only heard about those – and the *map-controlled cooling module that controls coolant in different parts of the engine.*


 One has to wonder how well a "map-controlled cooling module" will hold up 10 or 15 years down the road. Who wants to bet on the number of software updates the Taos will need in the first few years?


----------



## GrayWood (Oct 23, 2015)

It's surprising to me that Taos has a 7 speed DSG for AWD models while the Tiguan only has a 8 speed automatic transmission from Aisin. I really the 6 speed DSG on my MK7.5 Alltrack. The updated 7 speed DSG must be even better.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

IbsFt said:


> Interesting. How are they going to price it? Will anyone buy it if it isn't significantly cheaper than the regular Tig? Its only 11" shorter. Hopefully they don't release it with such unpolished calibrations like they did with the Tig.
> 
> 
> https://www.autoweek.com/news/futur...cknowledgement-that-america-is-not-wolfsburg/
> One has to wonder how well a "map-controlled cooling module" will hold up 10 or 15 years down the road. Who wants to bet on the number of software updates the Taos will need in the first few years?


Probably best that you confine yourself to walking and maybe a bicycle from now on.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

GrayWood said:


> It's surprising to me that Taos has a 7 speed DSG for AWD models while the Tiguan only has a 8 speed automatic transmission from Aisin. I really the 6 speed DSG on my MK7.5 Alltrack. The updated 7 speed DSG must be even better.


So, you seem really informed then, what trans with the NAR region Taos be using?


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

I really doubt that it will be equipped with a DSG for the North American market.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

GrayWood said:


> It's surprising to me that Taos has a 7 speed DSG for AWD models while the Tiguan only has a 8 speed automatic transmission from Aisin. I really the 6 speed DSG on my MK7.5 Alltrack. The updated 7 speed DSG must be even better.


Saw this too and it didn't make sense to me...they did say its being built for the US market with us in mind so when they mention it has a DSG thats whack...the Tig would have really benefited from it as well as the proper GTI engine....but this has all been said before...


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

mattchatr said:


> Saw this too and it didn't make sense to me...they did say its being built for the US market with us in mind so when they mention it has a DSG thats whack...the Tig would have really benefited from it as well as the proper GTI engine....but this has all been said before...


So, you have confirmation from someone that the NAR version will have the DSG trans?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

https://youtu.be/o7pNf8RYz6k


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7pNf8RYz6k&feature=share


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bALkaQlF5sM&feature=share


Kurt


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

mattchatr said:


> Saw this too and it didn't make sense to me...they did say its being built for the US market with us in mind so when they mention it has a DSG thats whack...the Tig would have really benefited from it as well as the proper GTI engine....but this has all been said before...


Maybe the new Tiguan will finally get DSG

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bALkaQlF5sM&feature=share
> 
> 
> Kurt


This blue one was visiting Lindsay VW today, had multiple different wheels in the back, took some pics of the inside and outside, will need to figure out how to get them up somewhere.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

Looks like a facelifted Euro-Tiguan (Non-Allspace).


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Crazy how it replaced the golf and Jetta sport wagen in the USA. the only golf we get, when I gets here, is the golf GTI. If you don’t want that you get a Taos. 


Kurt


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Crazy how it replaced the golf and Jetta sport wagen in the USA. the only golf we get, when I gets here, is the golf GTI. If you don’t want that you get a Taos.....


We get the Golf R too.


----------

